# turbine housing ?



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I want to switch turbine housing on this turbo I got. I feel its to small(.48 a/r 4 a t25)for my app. I think a .64 a/r would be better suited to my need. Anyhow. How do you get those bolts out of the turbine housing? I mean they break loose but won't clear the chars oil and coolant bosses. Any suggestions would help. I could after breaking them loose cut the heads off and just unthread them but how would I get them back in? I've already reclocked the turbo to fit right. Im just stuck here.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just clock the turbo so that the bolts will come out.

btw.....the smaller housing will yield faster spoolup......I honestly don't know if it's worth changing to a larger turbine housing on a T25 or not.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

So the turbine housing will clock like the comp. hous. ?

Makes since...Yea I gave up after I saw the bolt would not clear the bosses.
Didn't want to hack it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike's right once you have them all broken loose rotate the chra and they wil clear. If it is anything like the T28 you only have to completely remove 2 bolts as the other 2 just need to be loosened to slide out the c plates or whatever the technical name for them is.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

yeah got it off. I wanted to inspect the turbine blade and to be a snoop. I read some post about porting and was thinking of opening up the waste gate flapper hole a bit and may be match the inlet to match the gasket. Oh it was your post. yeah man that seem like the next best thing to replace it for a .64 a/r. I've road in a sr20 w/gtir swap with the t28 and it spool ok. At about 4k it would just slam you in your seat. And I read that the power range is about 170 for my size turbine housing and .48 a/r (t25)is probly too small for most 4 bangers in scc.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I know I should post a new thread but I was wondering too , if or were can I run these part no#'s to find out what the wastegate actuator(spellcheck) is set to boost.? And were can I buy replacment clips that hold the comp in place. since I rotated the housing I had to move the actuator?


----------

